# Adjusting to housie life?



## Tin (Jun 6, 2013)

Oi, any ex-dirty kids out there got tips on dealing with having to live in the civilized world? After three years of squatting and riding the rails, I got knocked up, and now here I am. My daughter is 9 months and it hasn't gotten easier since day one. Running away consumes my every fucking though all day everyday for the last 18 months. I miss being free. Will this go away? How can I adjust to this bull shit? Mucho thanks. -xoxo Tin


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 6, 2013)

if it's at all possible, you might want to find a therapist, or perhaps just a good friend you can dump your thoughts on. the kind of thoughts you're having are pretty common (it's a kind of post-stress disorder i think, but im no doctor) so im sure there's people you can talk to about it.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you get any free time away from your baby? A few hours even is really helpful. I get stressed when it is just my son and I without any adult conversation. Less patience and easily annoyed. Do you go out with other mom's? My son is 9 and I want to escape/leave at some point at least weekly. I haven't yet. I had a bad moment last week and told my son and husband I wanted to leave. Oops.

We do the RV thing for my husband's job a lot and but it's not the same after a kid. It gets easier/different as they get older and can to fun things. Take care of yourself. Don't forget that.


----------



## Tin (Jun 6, 2013)

I do get to get away. I even still go to shows every once in a while, and I love my daughter, don't get me wrong. I just find myself day dreaming all the time about grabbing my sleeping bag and pack and running away again. The fantasies get really elaborate and I'm not sure if it's a fantasy or a plan. Songs I've heard a million times make me get all emotional and shit, especially nomads revolt and the new mexico song. Is it wrong to abandon my child to run away? Is there something wrong with my aspirations for being a bum again?


----------



## Wraith (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes it wrong to abandon your child(just leaving your child and not taking steps for her safety, well being), but you have options, you always have options. There is something called Safe Haven, and it varies from state to state. Basically if the child is under a certain age, normally 1 year or less. You can go to a fire department, police station, even some hospitals and leave the child with the proper authorities. Some states don't ask for your name but will typically give you a paper to sign for information on the child, like birth date, medical history, etc. You can call there confidential crisis line @ 1.888.510.2229.

We all have to make decisions that are tough in our life. My parents were unfit to raise me(not saying you are not fit just giving an example) and at times I wonder if I would had been better off placed in the system. With every choice there can be regrets, I'm unaware if you change your mind that you will be able to reacquire custody. I'm sure any questions you have the number mentioned above will be able to answer them.

I'm not for or against any choice a person can make, because its impossible to live in someone elses shoes but whatever decision you make try to get two end results. One, your child is safe and taken care of, and Two, you are happy. Life is too short to not be happy.


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2013)

Hobbies, hobbies, hobbies. Plant a garden, paint a mural on your wall, anything to keep idol hands busy. Feeling productive helps. 

And remember you're young, (@ least you look it  ). You have your whole life to be a bum! Be an awesome mom, raise and awesome kid, and the road will be waiting for you when your in a better position to bum it.Persevere through the hard times and good times will come, just like on the road!

-Without offending anyone; I've said it before, kids, PULL OUT! Aim for the face! Stick w oral! 69! Get drunk enough that anal doesn't hurt! I've heard of these things called condoms too, but until there's a disease that will burn my dick off they seem lame.  But seriously, babies ain't no joke, be smart!


----------



## ByronMc (Jun 6, 2013)

My thought is to think it all out,before you decide. One of the thoughts are,how will you feel,after you decide something,Can you be ok with it,or will you be back in the same boat you are now in !


----------



## Benny (Jun 6, 2013)

There are some good ideas on here to help you out but in my case, the travel bug has never left. For years I've constantly been thinking of new ways to get to another adventure. I don't have kids or really any responsibilities though.

If you don't think that you are a fit mother, you can try adoption. My friend adopted her daughter out to an awesome older couple in Oregon that had a huge farm. It turned out great and she still keeps in touch with the family. There are some really good people out there that want kids. If you ever do something like that, stay away from anything to do with foster homes or state facilities. It's a hardcore solution but only you know whats best for you and your daughter.


----------

